# Best Lightsaber fight in the Star Wars movies?[SPOILERS for episode 3]



## KenM (May 19, 2005)

Ok, now that the last Star Wars movie is out, what do people think was the best lightsaber fight in the series?


----------



## Dagger75 (May 19, 2005)

Yes.  The one between Anakin and Obi Wan.  ROCKED.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (May 19, 2005)

My GOD that was an incredible fight...

SOOO many good fights!

I really must say the best lightsaber fights in the entire series were in this movie

Mace Windu and Palpatine, Yoda and Palpatine, Obi-Wan and Anakin, Obi-wan and Grevious.

Theory: Grevious is obviously part biological. I never saw the entire clone wars series, but does anyone think its possible that Grevious is a cyborg with Darth Mauls remains?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 19, 2005)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> Theory: Grevious is obviously part biological. I never saw the entire clone wars series, but does anyone think its possible that Grevious is a cyborg with Darth Mauls remains?




People thought that. He's not. He was Reptillian before the Banking Clan had his shuttle crashed so they could turn him into more of a droid and make him more controllable. That's not from the Clone Wars series, but Labyrinth of Evil novel. 

Best lightsaber fight definitely goes to Vader vs. Obi-Wan in Sith. Just wow. Amazing stuff. I really didn't expect it to be as good as it was being touted to be, especially didn't think it would top Obi-Wan/Qui-Gon vs. Maul...but it did.

Though Luke vs. Vader in ESB will always be one of my favorites, also.


----------



## orbitalfreak (May 19, 2005)

I'm going to have to go against popular opinion on this one.  While the Vader/Obi-Wan battle of Sith was amazingly spectacular, I feel that the Duel of the Fates in TPM is the best of the fights, at least as how they appeared onscreen.  Some of the Sith action was a little too up-close to see clearly; the wider angles of TPM were more to my liking.  Of course, TPM only _slightly_ edges out over Sith.


----------



## stevelabny (May 19, 2005)

yeah. the fights in this movie used the zoom in way to close and quick cut so that nobody can tell what the heck is going on technique. 

pass.

the darth maul battle wins because of 1> darth maul and 2> the music


----------



## Bran Blackbyrd (May 19, 2005)

Qui-Gon & Obi-Wan vs Darth Maul. It was the first of the lightsaber battles we got to see with able-bodied people playing trained Jedi and it kicked much ass. Young Vader vs young Obi-Wan probably comes in as a close second though.


----------



## BronzeDragon (May 19, 2005)

Vader vs. Luke in _The Empire Strikes Back_.


----------



## frankthedm (May 19, 2005)

Vader VS. Jedi Children!!!!


----------



## John Crichton (May 19, 2005)

frankthedm said:
			
		

> Vader VS. Jedi Children!!!!



 That scene gave me chills.

As for best duel:  I dunno.  I'm too hyped on Revenge of the Sith right now to be objective.  I loved Obi-wan/Qui-gon/Maul.  I loved Yoda/Obi-wan/Anakin/Dooku.  All the new duels were amazing.  Time will tell which one resonates the loudest.

But if I had to choose RIGHT NOW..... um.  Er.  Ugh.  Vader/Obi-wan in Ep3 had the most impact because of the ending scene but I don't know if it's the best.  So I'll say that one for now but won't vote in the poll.


----------



## diaglo (May 19, 2005)

Luke vs. himself.... in the cave...


----------



## Wolf72 (May 19, 2005)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> Theory: Grevious is obviously part biological. I never saw the entire clone wars series, but does anyone think its possible that Grevious is a cyborg with Darth Mauls remains?




I took a look in one of the books for RotS in the book store ... he is a cyborg, has a normal brain (iirc he was featured in the Clone Wars Cartoons)


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (May 19, 2005)

My favorite will always be the one between Luke and Vader in RotJ.  It's not as flashy and special effect filled as the ones in the prequels, but I remember watching in and really feeling how conflicted Luke must have been.


----------



## Wombat (May 19, 2005)

Luke Skywalker versus Darth Vader in _The Empire Strikes Back_.

Why?

Because this was not _just_ a battle -- this was about something much, much larger.  Luke's anger, the uncovered relationship between Vader & Luke, the sadness, the hope, the desperation, the inconclusiveness of the issue.  This was not simply a couple of guys fighting ; this was epic drama!


----------



## Mr. Kaze (May 19, 2005)

Wombat said:
			
		

> ...this was about something much, much larger.  ... anger, the uncovered relationship ..., the sadness, the hope, the desperation, the inconclusiveness of the issue.




<joke>I felt the same way about all of Episodes 1 & 2... but I was in the audience!</joke>

::Kaze (would vote for Maul because that was dang cool, but he's not seen RotS yet so he'll have to wait a few hours)


----------



## Desdichado (May 19, 2005)

stevelabny said:
			
		

> yeah. the fights in this movie used the zoom in way to close and quick cut so that nobody can tell what the heck is going on technique.



Yep, a pet peeve of mine too.  It wasn't as bad as _Bourne Supremacy_, but there was still too much of it for my taste.  I give the edge to Darth Maul still.


----------



## squat45 (May 19, 2005)

I loved the Darth Maul vs. Obi Wan and Qui-Gon for it's technique and 'realism'.  Felt like the participants were actually fighting and there was a lot of skill (in terms of the actors) in the fight...  The later ones seem to use so much CGI (especially anything with Yoda) that there is a little bit taken away from the effect.

But one of my favorite parts of RotS is at the end of the Obi Wan - Grevious fight, berift of lightsabers, the two are continuing to fight, Grevious knocks down Obi Wan and Obi Wan tries to do a leg sweep of Grevious, only to wince in pain because he just kicked a metal robot    That sealed the case for me, plus, 4 lightsabers for 1 opponent is just way too cool!!!!  Never seen the cartoon (in fact, don't even have TV right now), so I don't know if that was common before.

I did NOT like any of the fights with Yoda, nahh, just not for me.

Least Favorite:  Come on, has to be the horrible scene between a machine Vader and an old Obi Wan... worst bit of swordplay in a movie I've ever seen.


----------



## Trickstergod (May 19, 2005)

You know, while the old movies make the new ones look rather bad, the new ones make the old movies lightsaber battles look kind of boring...

Anyway, I still think that Obi-Wan and Qui-Gon versus Darth Maul is still the best lightsaber duel. It's the one redeeming quality to the Phantom Menace. I did really like the fight between Obi-Wan and Anakin, though. I think Maul's general look is what edges it out for me. 

Some of the other fights in Revenge of the Sith, though...gah. I was expecting so much more of the fight between Palpatine and Mace, Kit, and the other two Jedi but it just came up short. The same with Grievous. I didn't mind Palpatine laying waste to four Jedi, but Palpatine flipping around just doesn't look right; I wanted the battle drawn out more, the opportunity to see the rather confident Jedi suddenly go "Oh...my...lord. We're screwed," and turn to desperation as Palpatine successfully fended off and started killing four Jedi. Similarly, Obi-Wan took out the vaunted Jedi killer Grievous far too easily - maybe I was a bit overly-expectant, though, thanks to the Clone Wars cartoons. 

In either case, yeah. The Maul fight scene tops them all while Obi-Wan and Anakin comes in close.


----------



## Wereserpent (May 19, 2005)

I guess I am the only one who liked the Yoda Vs. Palpatine fight.  I do agree that Greavous was taken out too easily.


----------



## Desdichado (May 19, 2005)

Galeros said:
			
		

> I guess I am the only one who liked the Yoda Vs. Palpatine fight.



I liked it.  But I didn't think it was the best one in all the movies.


----------



## Wereserpent (May 19, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I liked it.  But I didn't think it was the best one in all the movies.




Heh, I think the best lightsaber fight I saw was in the movie theater.  Some kid had dressed up as Darth Vader and was fighting it out in front of the screen with a girl before the movie started.  (With toy lightsabers, not fisticuffs or course).


----------



## fett527 (May 19, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> My favorite will always be the one between Luke and Vader in RotJ.  It's not as flashy and special effect filled as the ones in the prequels, but I remember watching in and really feeling how conflicted Luke must have been.



 Absolutely the best still.  The emotion, the turmoil, the anger and at the end Vader's redemption.  The most memorable and best lightsaber duel.


----------



## Mr. Kaze (May 19, 2005)

After all the "oh, it's so cool," I gotta say that I'm underwhelmed by the directing on the _Sith_ fights -- by and large, they struck me as pretty slap-dash.

While the fight in _RotJ_ was reasonably choreographed and as dramatic as _Star Wars_ gets... well, if you're looking to _Star Wars_ for drama,   .  So I have to vote for the only good thing about Episode 1 and go for Darth Maul -- a fantastic 2-on-1 fight which looks great and is simple good-versus-evil with a slight twinge of "oh yeah, sometimes good guys get screwed, too" to give it a bit of weight.


----------



## ShinHakkaider (May 19, 2005)

The Lightsaber duels in ROTS were ass. 

The choerography probably was pretty good, it's just the fact that we really didnt get to see most of it due to Lucas' ill advised useage of close ups and the fact that BRIGHT LIGHTSABERS in a dimly lit room leaves a bit of a glare effect which prevents you from seeing what's going on as well. 

While TPM was a subpar movie, the lightsaber duels were shot reasonably well and in brightly lit areas so you can see what's going on. 

That said the emotional impact of ROTS was pretty strong. It's the best of the prequels by far.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 19, 2005)

Any fight scene with Yoda gets my vote.  And this last one had two or three.


----------



## Remathilis (May 20, 2005)

My current vote is Obi/Anakin, but my close second (and former leader) was Luke/Vader in Jedi.


----------



## Orius (May 20, 2005)

Qui-Gon & Obi-Wan vs. Darth Maul in Menace, hands down.  Best. Duel. Evar.  They're leaping around, Maul hurls stuff around with the Dark Side, Duel of the Fates underscores the action wonderfully, and it's just simply the best choreographed of all the duels.

Anakin and Obi-Wan on Mustafar in Episode 3 ranks closely behind.  For third place, I'll say Vader vs. Luke on Bespin from Empire.  That battle hinted at what a duel between a Jedi and a Sith would really look like, and the battle in Menace more or less fulfilled what was hinted at.

The worst duel I'd say was the very first one in A New Hope.  It just seems very weak and restrained when compared with duels that we've seen since.


----------



## John Crichton (May 20, 2005)

ShinHakkaider said:
			
		

> The choerography probably was pretty good, it's just the fact that we really didnt get to see most of it due to Lucas' ill advised useage of close ups and the fact that BRIGHT LIGHTSABERS in a dimly lit room leaves a bit of a glare effect which prevents you from seeing what's going on as well.



Hmm, I didn't have that problem in my theater.  I was at a digital one and everything was clear enough to me.


----------



## Captain Tagon (May 20, 2005)

Luke/Vader in Jedi. That whole fight made Jedi my favorite Star Wars film. Just raw energy and emotion and good technique with none of the extravagant flipping and turning your back on your opponent stuff.


----------



## Testament (May 20, 2005)

For sheer drama and watching things become more and more desperate, Luke vs Vader in ROTJ.  Their peverse game of cat and mouse around the stairs still impresses me, hence it gets my vote.

Obi-Wan vs Anakin in ROTS is great, it just gets more and more desperate and emotionally intense as it continues.  And the end of that duel is absolute perfection, Obi-Wan's almost callous departure just emphasised the emotional wrack and ruin that this whole film has been spirraling down to.  This would have gotten my vote if it wasn't for number 1.

The duels involving Palpatine were a marked let-down, Ian McDiarmid looked so awkward with the saber, and when he starting flipping around it seemed _so _ fake.  His and Yoda's force duel in the Senatorial Chamber made up for it though.

Obi-Wan and Qui-Gonn vs Maul is still number 1 in terms of physicality and visual flair.  Watching Darth Maul wield that weapon with such consummate skill, fending off his two opponents at once just emphasised how much wasted potential there was in the character of Maul.  And "Duel of the Fates" is a great piece of music.

I was very happy with one thing in the Dooku duel in ROTS, and that was seeing Dooku fight as I always envisaged him, finesse style, one hand on the saber, with swift deflecting cuts.  And seeing Greivous in live action was worth it, although I have to ask, why did his wheeze suddenly vanish when he shucked the cloak?  The final act of his duel with Obi-Wan was thoroughly entertaining, as they went fisticuffs for the last leg.  And the whole theatre laughed at the attempted sweep.

"So uncivilised" - Obi-Wan Kenobi.


----------



## Aust Diamondew (May 20, 2005)

Luke vs. Vader is still the best in my book.  Though not by much.  Most of the battles were very epic.


----------



## ShinHakkaider (May 20, 2005)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> Hmm, I didn't have that problem in my theater.  I was at a digital one and everything was clear enough to me.




As was I. Lowes Lincoln Center, NY NY. Alot of the stuff looked great, the lightsaber duels looked like FLASH!! ok eyes recovering, FLASH!!!! ok recover. Shadows moving really fa...FLASH!!!

I'm seeing it again with buddies of mine on Friday at the Zigfield, which is going to be showing digitally projected, I'll see if it's any different.


----------



## Trickstergod (May 20, 2005)

Testament said:
			
		

> And seeing Greivous in live action was worth it, although I have to ask, why did his wheeze suddenly vanish when he shucked the cloak?




Grievous doesn't wheeze normally; he was wheezing because, while capturing Palpatine, Mace Windu force crushed Grievous' torso like it was a soda can. Presumably he had the damage repaired somewhere between the fight over Coruscant and his final duel with Obi-Wan. 

Or did the wheeze stop while still on his ship? I don't particularly remember that, just later on he wasn't wheezing. 

It was one of the problems I found with the movie; even when I realized what was going on, I was irritated by the references to other sources that weren't explained in the movie yet still left the question "Why the heck is that happening?"


----------



## griff_goodbeard (May 20, 2005)

> Obi-Wan and Qui-Gonn vs Maul is still number 1 in terms of physicality and visual flair. Watching Darth Maul wield that weapon with such consummate skill, fending off his two opponents at once just emphasised how much wasted potential there was in the character of Maul. And "Duel of the Fates" is a great piece of music.




I vote for this one also.  The thisg that stuck out for me was how great the music in this battle was.  I just wasn't a moved by the music in the Obi-Wan Vader fight.


----------



## Welverin (May 20, 2005)

*an introduction*



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> People thought that. He's not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ankh-Morpork Guard, spoiler tags; spoiler tags, Ankh-Morpork Guard.

Anyway, I'm not sure yet. While RotS is still too new to properly judge, though if it's not the Qui-gon/ Obi-wan vs. Darth Maul fight it will be from ep3.

Also, while extreme close ups are some annoying; they aren't so pervasive in here that I consider them a problem. What does bother me is George’s fascination with cutting between numerous fights, ruins the flow of the fight for me.

Oh, and can anyone tell me when Anakin, or should I say Vader, lost his lightsaber when fighting Obi-wan in the final duel?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 20, 2005)

Welverin said:
			
		

> Ankh-Morpork Guard, spoiler tags; spoiler tags, Ankh-Morpork Guard.




That doesn't happen in the novel...its just mentioned off hand when Grievous' background is explained. Hence, it doesn't spoil a single thing.


----------



## CrusaderX (May 20, 2005)

I have to go with Qui-Gon and Obi-Wan vs. Darth Maul in The Phantom Menace.  One of the best fight scenes ever filmed, and it kept Episode I from sinking too low.

Luke vs. Vader in IV and V were great too, and Yoda vs. Dooku in II made me mark out like a fanboy, so these fights are also very memorable to me.  But Menance's has to be the best.


----------



## Psion (May 21, 2005)

Whoa... I thought I'd be outnumbered on this point too.

Yeah, I said the Darth Maul duel in Ep I. The duel in Ep VI was a classic for the emotion and drama, but for sheer visual flashing lightsaber KEWLNESS, I'll give the nod to Ep. 1.

It also gets bonus points for neatly highlighting the contrasts between Jedi and Sith. When the force fields snapped on, the Jedi meditated, while Maul paced like a caged animal.


----------



## Masquerade (May 21, 2005)

I loved the Grevious vs. Obi-Wan battle, from the jedi bringing the ceiling down on his enemy's minions, to the four lightsabers, to the vehicle chase, to the desperate gunshot at the end.

The action in the original trilogy seems so simple by comparison.


----------



## Welverin (May 21, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> That doesn't happen in the novel...its just mentioned off hand when Grievous' background is explained. Hence, it doesn't spoil a single thing.




Oh, good. Thanks for the update.



			
				Psion said:
			
		

> It also gets bonus points for neatly highlighting the contrasts between Jedi and Sith. When the force fields snapped on, the Jedi meditated, while Maul paced like a caged animal.




Well Qui-gon meditated, Obi-wan waited impatiently like the not quite ready to be a jedi knight he was. I love how Maul paces like he's a tiger watching over it's prey.


----------



## Michael Tree (May 21, 2005)

Wombat said:
			
		

> Because this was not _just_ a battle -- this was about something much, much larger.  Luke's anger, the uncovered relationship between Vader & Luke, the sadness, the hope, the desperation, the inconclusiveness of the issue.  This was not simply a couple of guys fighting ; this was epic drama!



I most like the Luke/Vader fight in RotJ for the same reason.  It's not just pretty choreography, but a dramatic battle between titans, one of whom slowly turns to the dark side during it.  I still get chills when I watch Luke go berserk on a prone and defeated Vader, hitting and hitting as vader wheezes and is cut apart and the emperor cackles.  

For pure fight choreography, however, the best is the duel in Ep.I.


----------



## Agamon (May 21, 2005)

It's close.  Ray Park's athleticism and Darth Maul's lightstaff made the TPM fight truly awesome, but the fights in Sith were all very impressive, topped off by the final Obi-Wan/Vader duel, which was incredible, and gets the nod from me.


----------



## driver8 (May 22, 2005)

Id have to vote for two as well- Luke vs Vader in ROTJ since its a climax long in the making, and it was so simply amazing to see Vader getting beaten and see what consequnences that might have had for Luke with the dark side.

For sheer butt kicking tho- Darth Maul vs Qui Gon and Obi Wan. It was the first really athletic type fight, and had that great break in the middle becasue of the energy shields. And cmon Darth Maul double bladed saber was coolness personified.


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 23, 2005)

Luke vs. Vader in JEDI. Hands down. Best fight ever.


----------



## Tonguez (May 23, 2005)

Wombat said:
			
		

> Luke Skywalker versus Darth Vader in _The Empire Strikes Back_.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because this was not _just_ a battle -- this was about something much, much larger.  Luke's anger, the uncovered relationship between Vader & Luke, the sadness, the hope, the desperation, the inconclusiveness of the issue.  This was not simply a couple of guys fighting ; this was epic drama!




Absolutely - that fight has the status of LEGEND

the others are just flashy sworsmanship


----------



## Brakkart (May 23, 2005)

Trickstergod said:
			
		

> Anyway, I still think that Obi-Wan and Qui-Gon versus Darth Maul is still the best lightsaber duel. It's the one redeeming quality to the Phantom Menace.




I'd say the Pod Race (as shown in the extended version on the DVD) is a pretty good redeeming feature of TPM as well myself.

And my vote would go for Qui-Gon vs Maul in the desert on Tattoine, you don't get to see much of the fight but what is seen is very good, with Qui-Gon clearly struggling with both the surprise of the sudden attack and the sheer aggression of Darth Maul. Since that wasn't on the list though, I cast my vote for Qui-Gon & Obi-Wan vs Maul on Naboo. I do like in that fight, how despite both sides utterly despising the other, they are civilised enough to pause before attacking to remove their outer robes. Very nice touch I think.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (May 23, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> My favorite will always be the one between Luke and Vader in RotJ.  It's not as flashy and special effect filled as the ones in the prequels, but I remember watching in and really feeling how conflicted Luke must have been.





I agree. I still get swept up in the emotion and the power of when Luke cries, "Nooooo!" and nearly gives into the dark side and defeats Vader...then the classic look at his hand and the realization that he is this close to becoming his Father.  So finally understanding his Masters teaching from the cave he throws his weapon away and the fate of the Emperor is sealed.  I think both Vader/Luke fights are 1 and 2.  Maul vs Jinn & Kenobi lacks the emotional investment of later battles, even if it is the most pretty.


----------



## Psion (May 23, 2005)

Brakkart said:
			
		

> I'd say the Pod Race (as shown in the extended version on the DVD) is a pretty good redeeming feature of TPM as well myself.




Yup. I've often said that Ep I is a watchable movie if you skip from where the Jedi escape the Trade Federation ship to where they arrive Tatooine, it's a watchable movie, whereas in Ep II, the badness is sprinkled throughout the movie...


----------



## Henry (May 23, 2005)

I voted the Darth Maul duel in Ep I; truly a masterful duel, involving plenty of acrobatics, force power, and surprises. The scene with the interleaved ray shields, where Qui-Gonn meditates and Maul paces, was probably the best examples of the Emptiness and Rage powers from the WEG RPG that I've ever seen. 


Regarding the Grievous/Obi-Wan fight:

I have a friend who's a big fan of the RPG and who knows all the Lightsaber Forms by heart, including who usually uses what form. (Form I, Form II... etc. on up to Form VII, which is Mace's supposed "deadly" form, the only known practicioner.) When Grievous noted, "I have been trained by Count Dooku in your Lightsaber techniques!" and begins spinning all four of them in his actuators and looking like a cuisinart, I leaned over to my friend in the movie and asked him, _"What form do you think THAT one is?"_


----------



## Ibram (May 23, 2005)

For me the fight between Vader and Obi-Wan at the end or RotS wins out... but thats probably because I've been waiting for that fight ever since my uncle told me that Vader got that way after a fight with Obi-Wan (I probably heard that when i was 8 or 9)

Style wise I'd have to say that Obi-Wan/Qui-gon/Maul at the end of TPM is the best of the series.  None of the fights in AotC were as interesting, and the many of the fights in RotS were just plain dull.


----------



## Kralin Thornberry (May 23, 2005)

It was a three way toss up for me, between Ani-Obi in Ep 3, Maul, Qui-gon/Obi in PM and Luke/Vader in ESB.  

The one choice I never considered was Obi/Ani/Yoda vs. Dooku...too many upclose face shots in that one for me.


----------



## BiggusGeekus (May 23, 2005)

Orius said:
			
		

> Qui-Gon & Obi-Wan vs. Darth Maul in Menace, hands down.  Best. Duel. Evar.  They're leaping around, Maul hurls stuff around with the Dark Side, Duel of the Fates underscores the action wonderfully, and it's just simply the best choreographed of all the duels.




I agree.

Plus, you had that terrific bit where the force field comes down, seperating the two guys.  Qui-Gon uses the opportunity to meditate while Maul paces back and forth like a panther.  That perfectly demonstrates the differences between the two sides of the Force.


----------



## KidCthulhu (May 23, 2005)

For kick buttness, great music and fight choreography - Qui-gon, Obi & Darth Maul.

For emotion & drama - Vader Luke in RoJ.

I love light saber battles, but Episode III had me yawning.  Just too damn many, and too long.  They should have saved their drama for when it counted: Ani/Obi.  I'm one of the small minority who doesn't acutally care to see Yoda bouncing around like some kind of caffinated jumping bean, and thinks Mace Windu is a waste of Sam Jackson.


----------



## Orius (May 24, 2005)

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> Plus, you had that terrific bit where the force field comes down, seperating the two guys.  Qui-Gon uses the opportunity to meditate while Maul paces back and forth like a panther.  That perfectly demonstrates the differences between the two sides of the Force.




I think one or ten people mentioned that bit already.  

But it was a great visual representation of the differences between the Light and Dark sides.  And yet people talk about how amateurish Lucas is.


----------



## Kanegrundar (May 24, 2005)

I voted for Obi-Wan and Qui-Gon vs. Maul.  It was an awesomely frantic fight that stayed tense even through the meditation point.  

Kane


----------



## Knightfall (May 24, 2005)

Obi-Wan and Qui-Gon vs. Maul, hands down. My second choice is Luke vs. Vader in Empire.

"Impressive. Most Impressive." - Vader


----------



## Jeremy (May 25, 2005)

Welverin said:
			
		

> Oh, and can anyone tell me when Anakin, or should I say Vader, lost his lightsaber when fighting Obi-wan in the final duel?




When he lost his legs and had to use his hands to stop from sliding into the lava instead of holding the saber.  Obi-Wan picks it up incase Anakin does something Jedi-ish and so George establishes Obi-Wan having it.


----------



## Kaodi (May 25, 2005)

*Obi-Wan vs. Darth Vader in Ep. IV*

While it may have been a *really* long time since I've seen this duel, weren't the lightsabers more like an accessory to this conflict than the means of settling the real conflict? I mean, this is Obi-Wan and Darth Vader meeting up for the first  time since Obi-Wan defeated his mechanical nemesis in Ep. III. It was more about the dialogue. I could be wrong though. It's pretty sketchy.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 25, 2005)

Bran Blackbyrd said:
			
		

> Qui-Gon & Obi-Wan vs Darth Maul. It was the first of the lightsaber battles we got to see with able-bodied people playing trained Jedi and it kicked much ass. Young Vader vs young Obi-Wan probably comes in as a close second though.





I agree here. I loved the fight between Maul and Obi-Wan and Qui-Gon. They showed just how one should fight a 'saber duel. And love the music as well!!   


Yoda fighting Dooku in Ep II was really kewl too! You get to see, for the first time, Yoda kicking ass!   

The older duels were still good although kinda dated due to the style. But it's all down to the style of filmmaking over the past 20+ years that make the difference in style. We, as an audience, is more demanding of action that'll blow us off our seats than the audience of 20+ years ago.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 25, 2005)

Kaodi said:
			
		

> While it may have been a *really* long time since I've seen this duel, weren't the lightsabers more like an accessory to this conflict than the means of settling the real conflict? I mean, this is Obi-Wan and Darth Vader meeting up for the first  time since Obi-Wan defeated his mechanical nemesis in Ep. III. It was more about the dialogue. I could be wrong though. It's pretty sketchy.



 Fight wise...it really wasn't much of one. But it definitely has tons of great lines.

Especially "The circle is now complete. When we last met, I was but the learner. Now I am the Master."

And considering Anakin's near obsession with becoming a Jedi Master in Sith, that has even more meaning now.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 25, 2005)

Galeros said:
			
		

> Heh, I think the best lightsaber fight I saw was in the movie theater.  Some kid had dressed up as Darth Vader and was fighting it out in front of the screen with a girl before the movie started.  (With toy lightsabers, not fisticuffs or course).




Were you at the same theater as I was? That was just sheer coincidence...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 25, 2005)

ShinHakkaider said:
			
		

> The Lightsaber duels in ROTS were ass.
> 
> The choerography probably was pretty good, it's just the fact that we really didnt get to see most of it due to Lucas' ill advised useage of close ups and the fact that BRIGHT LIGHTSABERS in a dimly lit room leaves a bit of a glare effect which prevents you from seeing what's going on as well.
> 
> ...





I saw the movie again at a different theater and the quality was much better! You could actually see the actors rather than just a bright blur of blades. They shoulda had more long shots rather than the closeup ones. I guess Lucas wanted us to see their reactions/expressions during the fight...


----------

